# to backroll or not to backroll



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

is it necessary to backroll a primer coat? is the purpose of backrolling to ensure the paint won't peel off or to make sure it is applied evenly


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Back-rolling pushes the material into the grain and pores of the surface, as well as evens out the layer of coating. Sometimes it's required, sometimes it's not, just depends on what you're spraying, the surface texture it's being applied to, and the desired finished end product.

More info about your application would be helpful. Also, odds are, if you've got to back-roll the primer, you'll be back-rolling the top coating as well.


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

I back roll damn near everything, and yes, primers should be backrolled to cut down on the fuzzies. I'm talking about drywall, if you just spray the drywall and don't backroll it, the wall will be VERY rough. Backrolling helps achieve a much smoother finish and eliminates much of the pole sanding between coats. 

One instance where I may cheat and not backroll, would possibly be spraying a heavy primer on brick or block. But I would definitely backroll the finish coat in this case.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Block is all is back roll so that you can fill the pores of the block. Normal for us is to back or back stroke is walls of any type but metal, wood siding that is scraped. Other wise we just spray. Alot of time it helps on touch ups if you back roll to. 
David


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

*Terminology???*



bluebird5 said:


> is it necessary to backroll a primer coat? is the purpose of backrolling to ensure the paint won't peel off or to make sure it is applied evenly


Are you asking about "rolling out" a spray applied coat here? ...or are you asking about "back rolling"? 

If I'm applying primer (cut and roll) to raw drywall I rarely "backroll". The only time I_ will_ is if the selected topcoat has a higher sheen and lighting might be an issue ("sunshine" walls), _or_ if I'm breaking in a new sleeve and it's leaving "tails" or lint at first. 

If I'm spraying first coat with an airless on _any substrate_, then I always "roll out" the paint after spraying. This 1) imparts a nap pattern, 2) forces the paint into the substrate (for adhesion), 3) evens out the coating and, 4) knocks the paper fibers down, when spraying raw drywall.

FWIW (as I understand and was taught), the purpose of "backrolling" is to leave as flawless a finish in your roller coat as possible by: 1) reversing the nap pattern of the roller sleeve, knocking down ("picking off") the high spots left on the "application" pass and 2) blending the current "sleeveload" into the previous one...

...maybe the old Dutchman I learned from was feeding me a line.

But I doubt it.

Cheers, Ron


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Just do a nice job back rolling then pole sand off the fuzzies. If you use a qualiuty primer, not PVA, then back rolling is not needed.


----------



## ltd (Nov 26, 2010)

if your talking about just rolling primer and you are using a stain block primer sealer such as s/w pro block ,bin 123, cripper, valspar all purpose. you just roll it on and keep moving if you go back over it you will have a mess you will start lifting primer off wall also ive seen it when you do go over it it can leed to adhesion problems, so anyways roll it and move on and do not over roll


----------

